# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  loadind with confirm in html::a

## ParisaKiani

سلام میخوام بعد از زدن دکمه yes ,  لودینگ نمایش داده بشه 
این کد رو چجوری تغییر بدم ؟؟

<?=Html::a(yii::t('lang','cancel'), ['menu/cancel', 'id' =>$row['id']],
 ['class' => 'btn btn-danger', 
 'data' => [ 'method' => 'post',
 'confirm' => yii::t('lang','Are you sure you want to cancel this item?'), ]  ],
 ['onclick'=>"$('#LoadingImage').show();"])?>




ممنون

----------

